# Philadelphia Outlets (Pottstown/Limerick) PA



## sass000 (Oct 28, 2008)

I looked on outletbound.com and it states that there is a CCO @ the Philadelphia Premium Outlets in Pottstown but I don't see a thread for it here. Has anyone gone to this CCO? I am planning a trip out there in about a week or so and would like to know if it's worth the 2 hour trip... thanks..


----------



## Stephy171 (Nov 7, 2008)

i knowww im late but if you went did you find anything good?? lol its also like 2 hours from me.. wondering if i should go


----------



## Blush4Me (Nov 7, 2008)

I have never been, but for the most part they all have the same stuff.  It all depends on what you are looking for me.  For me, its always worth a trip, b/c you never know what you may find.  I will say this, call ahead and ask what brands they carry, b/c in my experience, the store selections vary.  
btw, there  is also one in Franklin Mills.


----------



## Blush4Me (Nov 7, 2008)

I have never been, but for the most part they all have the same stuff.  It all depends on what you are looking for me.  For me, its always worth a trip, b/c you never know what you may find.  I will say this, call ahead and ask what brands they carry, b/c in my experience, the store selections vary.  
btw, there  is also one in Franklin Mills.


----------



## sass000 (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stephy171* 

 
_i knowww im late but if you went did you find anything good?? lol its also like 2 hours from me.. wondering if i should go_

 
I didn't end up going, I decided instead to go to the outlets in Tinton Falls, NJ and one in Tannersville, PA. Two people I spoke to told me it would probably not be worth the 2 hour car trip to go to Pottstown, PA. If I'm ever in the area I would definitely go but for now I won't be going.


----------



## daphneM (Mar 22, 2009)

Just bumping this because I'm curious if *anyone* has been here? Even if it was a few months ago?

My parents live about 30 minutes from Limerick (I live in the Boston, MA area). I'm going home next weekend, which I don't do much, and would love to check out another CCO since I only have one remotely near Boston. But I'll have my boyfriend with me, so it's not worth dragging him there and boring him to death unless I know it's a good one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It seems like Franklin Mills in Philly is great, but that's more like an hour to an hour and a half from my parents, so I would really feel bad dragging him there unless I promised something exciting to make up for it


----------



## iaisha26 (Mar 23, 2009)

I've been...blah is all that I have to say. I live about 45 mintues to an hour away from this store. I was disappointed with the MAC selection. The MAC selection is so small. I was happy to find my favorite l/s-Orchidazzle & a discounted brush-185. Yes, I drove for an hour in rush hour traffic & only spent $50. 

The Franklin Mills store has a larger selection, they have 5 rows of e/s whereas the Limerick store only had 1...this was pretty much the trend. If you had something in mind you should call first to see if they have it. 

I think that you should check it out because it's so close. Again the selection is horrible, but you never know what you'l find. I went skiing a few weeks ago & checked out another CCO in the Poconos, their selection was worst than Limerick, but I found a Heathertte Trio. 

Good Luck!   

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *daphneM* 

 
_Just bumping this because I'm curious if *anyone* has been here? Even if it was a few months ago?

My parents live about 30 minutes from Limerick (I live in the Boston, MA area). I'm going home next weekend, which I don't do much, and would love to check out another CCO since I only have one remotely near Boston. But I'll have my boyfriend with me, so it's not worth dragging him there and boring him to death unless I know it's a good one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It seems like Franklin Mills in Philly is great, but that's more like an hour to an hour and a half from my parents, so I would really feel bad dragging him there unless I promised something exciting to make up for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## daphneM (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for the info! Amazingly enough, I found out that there is actually a CCO *right* in my hometown - Reading, PA. I had NO idea there would be one, since there is so little left in the outlet mall there (it used to be the "outlet capital of the world"). And, even though it doesn't have its own thread, it's been mentioned in other PA threads and seems to be a good one. So I'll be reporting on that one for sure - it's 10 minutes from Mom and Dad


----------



## envyxo (Apr 1, 2009)

I went to the one at the Philadelphia Premium Outlets and its just ok.. the one in Franklin Mills is far more amazing... this one didnt really have many blushes, maybe like 10-15 eyeshadows, a few pigments, barely any LE stuff, but it did have almost all the slimshines (except bare - go figure!)... not worth the trip :/

Last time i was at Franklin Mills they had the take wings quad, so ceylon MSF, light flush MSF, Natural/Shimmer MSF, a ton of nail polishes, 4 shelves of pigments, a ton of blushes & e/s.. it was heaven!


----------



## shellyky (Jun 19, 2009)

FYI, i'm heading here tomorrow for the first time...i live just 10 minutes away and just discovered it was in there lol... I'll report back w/ my findings


----------



## shellyky (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm back.  This was my first visit to a CCO so i can't really compare it to anything.  I got 2 fluidlines (sweet sage and brassy) and a paint pot (artifact).  here's what i remember being there....

2 rows (maybe 15 diff products) of the skincare/lotion/cleaner type stuff.  no eye creams.

4 eyeshadow.  one was a white container and the other was from mcqueen. 2 regulars.

4-5 paint pots (at least 20 mosscape, artifact (bought last), at least 20 rollickin, and a brown which i cant remember)

4-5 fluidlines (brassy, sweet sage, blue peep and some other brownygold)

a cup of brow pencils
a cup of lip pencil
a cup or 2 of brushes
couple more cups of random items
4 shadesticks 
lots of lip stuff but it was all like half used up lol i wasn't sure if that was testers or real deal--didnt see any in boxes behind it.
couple different holiday pallettes
lots of bags
blotting film
highlighter duo thing, 3 shades
sundressing spray
spray foundation
moistureblend foundation
2-3 diff. liquid foundations (most all shades were dark or light)
1 color of blush
5-6 tendertone colors
2 tinted lip cond. colors
holiday brush set in red/pink tube

they were super nice in there.


----------



## shellyky (Jul 13, 2009)

I WENT BACK YESTERDAY! THEY GOT NEW SHIPMENTS!!

the skincare selection of stuff is still rediculously huge, they got even more items in but still no eye cream.  I bought MSF Blonde, Auburn brow shader, and Femme-Fi shadow.

THINGS I REMEMBER: instead of 4 eyeshadows like last time they had 2 shelves full.  3 paint pots, 4 fluidlines, TONS of lip stuff, like 4 shelves full, about 10 tendertones, 2 lip conditioners,  1 shelf of blush, 3 shades of brow shader boxes, 2 jars of brushes, moustureblend, and 2 liquid foundations (30 and above) ALL types of concealer (30 above), spray foundation, sundressing, MSF in natural/shimmers duo, MSF Blonde and Brunette, about 4 brush sets, tempting quads, holiday pallettes, fafi tote bags, tons of bags, eyelashes, 'circle' of wedge sponges, blot film... probably missing things but they had a ton more than last visit, however still not as much as depicted in the franklin mills thread!

Last time there was an older lady with short hair who was nice, and this time there was a nice girl and a weirdo girl who asked me 64 times if i needed anything, then when the other girl cheked me out she came over, laughed, and then walked off--the nicer girl was like 'wow' under her breath.  apparently she has a problem


----------



## Flaminbird (Jul 2, 2010)

Thought I'd bring this back from the dead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I didnt realize there was a CCO so close to my mom who lives in Exton. I dont remember that mall being there when I was living there. I moved to VA in 2001 so it must be new. ANyway I plan on going to the CCO in August when I visit my mom. I'm heading to PA but Coatesville and it's 50 miles from there.


----------



## sss215 (Jul 5, 2010)

i may go later this summer.  they always have lip gelees. franklin mills doen't carry those.


----------



## 2browneyes (Jul 5, 2010)

Im gonna b in this area in a couple wks. I may stop by to see what they have.


----------



## Flaminbird (Jul 7, 2010)

I'll be anxious to see what you find. I wont be able to get up there till August most likely


----------



## sss215 (Jul 14, 2010)

if anyone goes, can you let me know if you see any style black MES? thanks


----------



## karester (Jul 14, 2010)

I've been there multiple times.  The last time I was there (about a month ago), they had all the eyeshadows labeled and you had to ask to get one in the box.  There must have been some issues with shoplifting.


----------



## 2browneyes (Jul 15, 2010)

^ That's a shame!


----------



## Flaminbird (Jul 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *karester* 

 
_I've been there multiple times.  The last time I was there (about a month ago), they had all the eyeshadows labeled and you had to ask to get one in the box.  There must have been some issues with shoplifting._

 
The CCO in Lancaster had all their tester e/s pots hot glued to the wooden displays!! I asked why that was and they told me people had been stealing the testers so I guess that's the same thing going on up there too!


----------



## karester (Oct 6, 2010)

I went here today, and they've got a good selection of pigments.  What I remember: Heritage Rouge, Frozen White, Mutiny, Bell Bottom Blue, Melon, Rose, Vanilla, Teal, two Reflects glitters, and a bunch more.  Eyeshadows, I noticed there were Tissueweight and Cut to Fit, still had many Starflash ones.  None from GMLoL.  There was Charged Water, lots of Holiday '09 sets, and a couple of makeup bags.

You will still have to ask for almost everything except Eyeshadow Quads, MSFS, Foundations.


----------



## 2browneyes (Apr 25, 2011)

I went to this CCO Saturday. I was totally shocked to see that they had all their pigments and eyeshadows like cemented to the shelves. There wasn't much to brag about....some pigments, e/s, a few TTB items, Holiday sets from 09, 10. I left with nothing...smh


----------



## 2browneyes (Jul 11, 2011)

Visited this wknd....nothing special. I did see one shadow from Peacocky....totally forget the name right now but it was whichever one is similar to Melon pigment.  That was the only thing that really stood out to me. I did pick up my 130 brush this time tho


----------



## sss215 (Aug 13, 2011)

oh, you found the 130 there.  that's nice!


----------



## 2browneyes (Aug 15, 2011)

Went back a wk ago....nothing new.


----------



## Shars (Jun 8, 2015)

This thread has been beyond dead but I'm just wondering if anyone has been to this CCO recently and if it has livened up. If so, what brands (other than MAC) are well represented there? I may have cause to drive through there later this year so I'm trying to see if it's worth it to make it a stop on my way to Baltimore.


----------

